# pörkölt vs paprikás



## Zsanna

Hello all,

Does anybody have reliable information about the difference between these two typical Hungarian dishes?

I have a vague impression that the first term is used for the one with little juice and the second for the one with more. 

In the one language dictionary (MET) there is no reference to it and a random questioning of acquaintances in Hungary could not give a definite answer.

Thank you.


----------



## Norfren

Basically, you're right. "Pörkölt" is made with a little juice. You start without any added water and later only a minimal amount of water is added just to prevent burning. The thickness of the finished meal is set at the end, it is question of taste. "Paprikás" is made much more juicy but still thick and a lots of paprika is used as the main spice. But as many kitchens as many variations exist, there is a continuous transition between the two.


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, Norfren. 
I am sure that there are variations maybe also according to regions. 
However, I'd say that so far the East and the South (East) seem to agree!


----------



## ib343

Hi,

The essential difference is that paprikás has a sour cream (+ optional flour) sauce added for thickening, while pörkölt does not have it.

So basically you cook the pörkölt, which depending on the type of meat takes different times, then if you want paprikás you add the thickening.

This is per Horváth Ilona's cooking book.


----------

